# Urine colour



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello, pls i would like to know if his has got to do with the progynova and cyclogest am taking at the moment, am on two weeks testing on the 16th, my urine colour has suddenly changed, to a very bright yellow colouration.

thanks you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Abi,

Urine colour change is not associated with hormones but is linked to other drugs or food stuff. Usually yellow or orange colour is caused by vitamin B complexes and beta-carotene (form of vitamin A); these are commonly found in combination supplements. If you are also taking any supplements it could be due to this.

Changes in colour also linked to dehydration so make sure you're drinking plenty of fluid. Keep an eye on it and if it doesn't resolve or happens again then I'd mention it to your GP.

All the best for testing on Monday  
Maz x


----------



## abi2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank so much, monday will come with good news.


----------

